

Syria bans iPhone, the greatest device ever built by a Syrian. Go figure. - yalimkgerger
http://www.timeslive.co.za/world/2011/12/02/syria-bans-iphone-to-cover-up-protest-clampdown-report

======
Craiggybear
I wasn't aware that the iPhone was in fact engineered, designed, component
sourced or tech specced by Steve Jobs.

Or that Syria was his "home country" as stated.

